
Just a Brown Hand - joshwa
https://medium.com/@uxdiogenes/just-a-brown-hand-313db35230c5#.dqp6ihrr0
======
smpetrey
I would like to point out my favorite designer's quote:

> "[A designer] is a planner with an aesthetic sense."

\- Bruno Munari

But Benson's quote from the article is more effective and human.

> "As system designers, we have a responsibility (and opportunity) to design
> systems with stronger values. They may not change us (we are old), but our
> children will see the values in these systems as normal. That is both scary
> and exciting."

\- Buster Benson on Eric Meyer’s XOXO 2015 Conference Talk

There's a valuable opportunity in designing for future and for empathy, and
while I think Munari didn't see that in his time, it's my hope that others
will.

